# Siphoning Soluitons Tutorial



## lazersteve (Sep 18, 2007)

All,

I've posted a new video on siphoning. It was taken from the Gold Filled DVD. I made the file as small a possible hoping that even users with dial up can view the video. I placed it in the Gold Section of the videos on my site http://www.goldrecovery.us

Let me know what you think here:

Siphoning Comments

If the video is too small I'll bump the size up upon request.

Steve


----------

